# Logos - Commentary of Zacharias Ursinus on the Heidelberg Catechism



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 5, 2010)

Just received this:


> This is to inform you that your recent Pre-Pub order of The Commentary of Zacharias Ursinus on the Heidelberg Catechism is now ready to be downloaded.



Yippeeyiyahaaaa!!!!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 5, 2010)

I rejoice with you in the realization of one of your wildest dreams.


----------



## Phil D. (Oct 5, 2010)

Rich, I agree that this is a very useful resource. For those who don't have LOGOS, it is accessible for free (in searchable form!) here.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 5, 2010)

SolaScriptura said:


> I rejoice with you in the realization of one of your wildest dreams.


 
Thank you for rejoicing with those who rejoice.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Oct 5, 2010)

Phil D. said:


> Rich, I agree that this is a very useful resource. For those who don't have LOGOS, it is accessible for free (in searchable form!) here.


 
The German version is also online here

There is also a 1851 English printing scanned here in color  sits @ ~ 54.4meg download.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 5, 2010)

I just got mine, Rich, along with this:

https://www.logos.com/products/details/5313


----------



## Phil D. (Oct 5, 2010)

Well, as long as we're going all out here, here is a 1584 Geneva edition of the original Latin!


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 5, 2010)

Rich, I had it as a pre-order as well. It was exciting to get it this afternoon.


----------

